# BTR - Blackthorn Resources



## Joe Blow (22 December 2008)

Blackthorn Resources (BTR) was previously known as Aim Resources (AIM). All discussion of this company will now continue in this thread.

For those wanting to review discussion of BTR when it was known as Aim Resources you can find the AIM thread here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2671


----------



## helpmeunderstand (7 January 2009)

UNLISTED WARRANTS EXPIRE
Blackthorn Resources Limited (ASX: BTR ; AIM: BRL) wishes to advise that the 1,451,926 unlisted Agents’ Warrants to subscribe for fully paid Ordinary Shares in the Company at $3.10* each expired on 5 January 2009.
As at 6 January 2009, Blackthorn Resources Limited has 106,885,300 Ordinary Shares, 13,195,945 listed options (exercise price $1.00*) expiring 30 June 2009 and 14,519,257 unlisted options (exercise price $4.50*) expiring 28 September 2010, on issue.

what does it mean? can anyone explain please?


----------



## backstay (15 February 2009)

i can't really answer your question,except that if they have expired then the holder can kiss good-bye to the asset they thought they had,does'nt really effect the overall Cap of the company by that much!,which at around 8cents would have to be rather undervalued at the moment,107 mill shares and 30 odd mill in the bank i think,i know nickle is down ,i have traded and still hold BTR


----------



## n2120462 (27 February 2009)

Can anyone inform me of what is heppening with BTR? It appears that things are looking on the up?? I have now held shares for coming up to two years and have seen some bad times...


----------



## salavat (7 April 2009)

> BHP says building mines to become cheaper than buying
> 
> April 3, 2009
> 
> ...




http://business.theage.com.au/busin...become-cheaper-than-buying-20090403-9luq.html


----------



## Datsun Disguise (15 April 2009)

been quietly appreciating over the last while - jumped up today on small volume to mid 30's. something brewing? or maybe they are all just locked in the bottom drawer?


----------



## sagem (21 May 2009)

Blackthorne Resources has huge potential especially the joint venture with BHP Billiton, the share price of BTR is moving up


----------



## helpmeunderstand (14 June 2009)

sagem said:


> Blackthorne Resources has huge potential especially the joint venture with BHP Billiton, the share price of BTR is moving up




and now its stoped..... when are we going to see the real value of this company?

they did the worst move when they cut their share value early this year, are they going to give us back the real value we invested in? can they do it?


----------



## stockGURU (18 September 2009)

After about five months of going sideways on low volume, BTR has sprung to life this morning on no news. Up around 18% as I type and sell side is looking weak.

With the zinc price on the up and further results expected from Mumbwa (joint venture with BHP) soon this is one to keep an eye on.


----------



## luvbhatnagar12 (22 October 2009)

Does anyone have any thoughts regarding speculation for this stock or any particular prospect of upward trends going forward?


----------



## Datsun Disguise (20 November 2009)

BTR slipped off my radar for a while and I got a bit of a shock when i checked it out today -62.5c!! Still along way from the $2-3 (postreconstruction) it was rated at when perkoa was full steam ahead, but the momentu seems to have been with them for a while. Zinc has moved back into a positive NPV for them so no doubt this is all speculating on a re-start to the perkoa project along with the copper results from mumbwa (but they weren't THAT impressive were they?)

Anyway back on the radar.


----------



## stockGURU (24 February 2012)

It's been more than two years since the last post in this thread but big things have been happening for BTR.

Yesterday the company announced a massive copper intercept at its Mumbwa project in Zambia. Hole S36-033 was drilled vertically to a depth of 463 metres and intercepted an astonishing 231 metres of copper mineralisation at 4.49% Cu including:


 17m at 14.88% Cu between 211m and 228m.
 10m at 10.06% Cu between 265m and 275m.
 10m at 9.11% Cu between 283m and 293m.

Needless to say the stock experienced a huge increase in volume and price yesterday (5,155,8000 shares traded and a price increase of 31.5c or 44%) and while the price didn't increase today (it closed slightly down at $1.00) volume was exceptionally high again at more than 4 million shares traded.

This is definitely a stock to keep an eye on. The question is, how big is the Mumbwa deposit? There are further drill results due soon and with more than 9 million shares traded in the last couple of days a lot of players appear to be taking positions and betting on more positive drilling results.


----------



## justiceotp (9 March 2012)

I'm amazed at the lack of posts in this thread considering what has been going on with this company of late. I bought into the stock today.


----------



## mr. jeff (11 March 2012)

justiceotp said:


> I'm amazed at the lack of posts in this thread considering what has been going on with this company of late. I bought into the stock today.




Been in and out once for profit and now back in. Fantastic strike and a lot of resulting excitement. 

The harshly down day on Tues saw little selling in BTR which held its ground relative to recent gains, so obviously more expected yet. There is  revised JORC to come, more drilling to come and a LOT of enthusiasm with names like the next "SFR,RXM,OZL" being thrown around. 

Can't argue so far with gains and potential interest from the larger companies that are looking for the next good deposit, or at least blocking someone else from taking it, but this is one of those that could bite just like any other of the latest hot stocks. 

Justice do you have much knowledge of it ? - would be interested to hear.


----------



## justiceotp (13 March 2012)

Hi Mr.Jeff, Not an expert in this company only what I've been reading of late. Its recent results caught my attention and they have plenty more to come with Drilling continuing for the next 2 or 3 weeks and then copper and gold assays for 5 or 6 weeks after that. I have bought this share as a long term trade but I'm sure you have done well out of this over the last few days and if I had more time myself would have done the same.


----------



## mr. jeff (18 March 2012)

Still very interested and involved and watching closely. 
I couldn't say that the price action has been inspiring but at the same time it is holding up well and I note that it is near the top of its move and on low to medium volume so that is a sign that it is not being sold by many people - strength. 

A move to new highs and some positive news could see continued strength although I always sit with my finger on the sell button, as I don't care how solid a company may appear, if it looks bad, better not to risk getting out late. So far so good and will be adding more on a strong move above the range of around 1.80.


----------



## Boggo (26 June 2012)

mr. jeff said:


> A move to new highs and some positive news could see continued strength although I always sit with my finger on the sell button, as I don't care how solid a company may appear, if it looks bad, better not to risk getting out late.




Just wondering if you are still paying attention to this one mr jeff.
An exit as you mentioned and a nimble re-entry may turn out to have been a good play, closed on 1.40 today.

(click to expand)


----------



## Gringotts Bank (19 September 2012)

I'm thinking a short term move here is possible to complete the flag/channel up to 1.215, that's 5% from where we are now.  Then it's near major resistance... and the activity around that line should say whether a breakout is on the cards.


----------



## mr. jeff (19 September 2012)

Boggo apologies I just saw your question.
I exited for a loss around that time - after saying I had my finger on the sell button; I'm a liar!

There is more here yet, and with a recovery on copper possible it may be worth watching. At this stage a small move up looks like breaking the downtrend and it seems like with positive sentiment, it may be looking  at 1.50 ahead, noting that it has cleared that 1.10 level - which it might retest short term.

Watching and will add a chart when I have more time.


----------



## pavilion103 (12 June 2013)

Only a very small position for me


----------



## pavilion103 (8 August 2013)

Kaboom!


----------



## tech/a (8 August 2013)

Let me see.
I expect down by 50% (Off highs) within a month.


----------



## pavilion103 (8 August 2013)

Yep


----------



## phillis (8 August 2013)

Anyone know why it went kaboom?


----------



## Country Lad (8 August 2013)

phillis said:


> Anyone know why it went kaboom?




Announcement about Kitumba drill results.


----------



## System (11 December 2014)

On December 11th, 2014, Blackthorn Resources Limited (BTR) was removed from the ASX's official list at the request of the Company, in accordance with listing rule 17.11, following the merger by scheme of arrangement with Intrepid Mines Limited (IAU) becoming effective.


----------

